# "You Mean They Rip Powder Like a Snowboard"



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

This is funny - cheers!
Truth About Powder Skis


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Ha ha!~ Yep that vid never gets old... 

That vid did do the rounds last year if you missed it.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f17/rides-like-a-snowboard-28916.html

We need to do a new one about how awkward ski boots and the set up is on sleds.. Nothin funnier than watchin a skier try and ride a sled with ski's smackin around and strugglin with the hard boots on the ski rails.. 

Oh yes we all love our friends that ski...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I love watching my skiier friends do the ol double eject to face plant hilarious


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

RDNEK said:


> We need to do a new one about how awkward ski boots and the set up is on sleds.. Nothin funnier than watchin a skier try and ride a sled with ski's smackin around and strugglin with the hard boots on the ski rails..
> 
> Oh yes we all love our friends that ski...


Your right... It is almost as funny as a snowboarder trying to skin back up on their snowboard.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

mkashzg said:


> Your right... It is almost as funny as a snowboarder trying to skin back up on their snowboard.


Ah..yeah...it's called a splitboard


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I have never seen it as a race for backcountry lines in our local zone but then again it would take you a full day or two to skin out there... Now if there ever is a race in the BC for laps I will take my sled and you take your skins.. I bet I get in 5-6 laps a hr more with my sled ...

Just for fun - here is another super funny vid on the non-progression of skiing and other theories by Mike Ranquet.. Enjoy.

YouTube - Mike Ranquets Theories


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

You REALLY trying to make a case for boards over skis? Please don't embarrass yourself by your lack of knowledge or skills.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

mkashzg said:


> You REALLY trying to make a case for boards over skis? Please don't embarrass yourself by your lack of knowledge or skills.


He showed you,nek. 

Someone has a tender butt.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

mkashzg said:


> You REALLY trying to make a case for boards over skis? Please don't embarrass yourself by your lack of knowledge or skills.



Ha ha!! I usually embarrass myself daily so I am used to it .. 

I find that almost as a rule - only the way overdone skiers/boarders get butt hurt when jokin around about the what is best. Most of us can see it for what it is - just some overdone dialog between the camps that makes for good jokes and fun... 

After skiing and racing as a child for 5-6 years I jumped on a snowboard about 25 years ago and have never looked back. Added in the sled for total BC freedom 12 years ago and am fortunate enough to live in a spot where I can get to new untouched zones whenever I choose. 

Also I find that the best way to truly test any person's BC skill set is by the time tested "powder 8" :lol::lol:... Keep checkin back here as there will be the biggest powder 8 comp ever held in Central Colorado later this year. So Harv, Ken, and the rest of you salider boys had better be workin on your skills caus soon it will be on like Donkey Kong!! 

The right skier will have a spot in my BC crew any day of the week for me it is about the person as I dont really give a shit if they are on a board or ski's.. With that said it is still fun to poke a bit of fun at my skier friends ......


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I told myself I would not post to this thread again, but....

I totally agree with you in that it is not how you get out there, as long as you do! I also believe that is about the people you are with and not what they are on. Any boarder who can keep up is more than welcome in our pose, and I would also be honored to be your 'skier' and promise I wouldn't embarass ya!


----------

